# Hospice prayer



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey guys,
This one is tough for me to ask, today is a new mission day at our house. We are bringing my 90 year old mom home from the hospital as her time nears for hospice care. We had hospice for my father and it was a good experience. We felt God's presence and peace. I know it is a blessing to serve others and this mission is for God's glory. Now it is mom's turn. 

I'm praying for peace, courage, and a sound mind for my wife and I to minister through this time with grace for mom's sake, for the presence of the Lord to fill our home. For my mom, I'm praying for God's love and mercy that she does not suffer long on this earth.

If you could join us in prayer for mom and our family I'd appreciate it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and all of your family. I went through the hospice experience with my mother. Those people are very loving and caring and as sad as it was, they helped very much. 

Death is a horrible thing, but Revelation 21:3,4 hold out the hope that I look forward to. (Revelation 21:3, 4) With that I heard a loud voice from the throne say: â€œLook! The tent of God is with mankind, and he will reside with them, and they will be his peoples. And God himself will be with them. 4â€¯And he will wipe out every tear from their eyes, and death will be no more, neither will mourning nor outcry nor pain be anymore. The former things have passed away.â€

The promise from God is that all the suffering we see around us on a daily basis will be done away, with along with all the unrighteous. That day is not too far off and I welcome it. It cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers sent buddy.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Your mom & family are in my prayers.


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

Prayers up for you and your mom. 
Father we ask for your Grace to be poured out on this family and that you wrap them In your loving presence. Amen.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Prayers sent and hope you and your family can enjoy your time at home. God bless

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray that God will give you and your family peace, comfort and strength during this difficult time. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## grassman (Mar 2, 2006)

You and your family will be the focus of our prayers tonight for sure.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer sent. God bless. H


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I will keep your Mom and your family are in my prayers. May God Bless You and Grant You The Peace That Passes All Understanding.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you again guys. The power of prayer is amazing and comforting. My mom passed away peacefully at home surrounded by family yesterday afternoon. Thank you Lord for the grace and mercy You extend to your people.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

catndahats said:


> Thank you again guys. The power of prayer is amazing and comforting. My mom passed away peacefully at home surrounded by family yesterday afternoon. Thank you Lord for the grace and mercy You extend to your people.


Yes & Amen brother. Sorry for your loss. Prayers going up for all your family.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family. Even when you know it is coming it is still very hard. The pain fades, the memories never will. I know that for a fact.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

prayers sent


----------

